# New Members



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Once again, it's time to welcome a new crop of Outbackers to the community. The members listed below joined during the month of September.
So, welcome to all! We are glad to have you aboard!









Oh yeah, and there is no reason to be shy... Just jump in and start having fun!

And now, without further adieu, please welcome...

kananaskis
Bod and the Girls
Margaret M.
vandoc
Desert Man
SpecterM
Fred Keystone
taylannermomanddad
chaneylw
JeffM
christ cringle
Brynne
Tcdoughboy
DaveInOK
dennis28krs
kcfddoogie
bdbaggr
reddingfamily6
USMCThumper
HMX180
GoPackGo
hhop
JPM
sam2007
outback matt
2bucks
Hoot1
Z-Train
ejr11
Bonnie West
durango25rss
JJ5179
Gradyday
Sylric
5campers
matchbox20girl
Tim & Judy
billyjoeraybob
Cinzia
Toenee
Cher
911blaze
Roddy and Grace M
doktirbob
norcalbob
Largos Mom
jbas
bwright
Joefred
Panhandle Mom
R&R
Fireman69
Marco
Rumblers
DSM
Harleymick
Hart
NevadaCamper
slogan
SaveFerris
1m4w
dlewis
Outback Kara
dillogan
David & Karen
reD2relax
Dano
PepperEvans
Mary
Mark Mac
Phil & Ellie
rocket
camperspag
rwwcpa
USN retired
hrlyhny
mustravel
lmml04
Gurleyman
Jeff Gates
yellowallison
Frosty
JLC
SilentG
MamaDawg
G&W Campers
spike747
Km1958
TrevorsDad
osubill
luke2082
Rickster
Kyle
P H
Dave_30RLS
mwarnerj
kobuyashi
458win
pmackay
kona1
ryanoc5

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!

-CC


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome. We are glad you are here. Post lots.
Happy Camping


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HOLY MACKERAL!!!! Good to see soooooo many have seen the light!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome everyone!!

Glad you found us.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome to you all!


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

My name is Doug and I live in the Adirondack Mountains of upstate NY. My wife and I have always admired the Outbacks and we just sold our Trail Cruiser and we are looking to buy a toy hauler so we can bring our motorcycle with us this next summer. I have really gotten hung up on the Outback 27L model with it's loft and side door ramp. I know this might not be the most practical camper in the world but it is so cool! I would love to hear from any of you folks out there that already have one or if you know of one for sale.

I would also like to know if there have been and typical issues to think about with the loft model? Was there any problems with the pop-up part of the camper? Do they have a high or low resale value?

I hope to hear from you soon with any input you may have. Thanks, Doug


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome y'all! Does this mean that I'm no longer a newbie!?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welome All!!!!


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

It is probably somewhere on the site, but do you know how many members we are up to??

Jim


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> My name is Doug and I live in the Adirondack Mountains of upstate NY. My wife and I have always admired the Outbacks and we just sold our Trail Cruiser and we are looking to buy a toy hauler so we can bring our motorcycle with us this next summer. I have really gotten hung up on the Outback 27L model with it's loft and side door ramp. I know this might not be the most practical camper in the world but it is so cool! I would love to hear from any of you folks out there that already have one or if you know of one for sale.
> 
> I would also like to know if there have been and typical issues to think about with the loft model? Was there any problems with the pop-up part of the camper? Do they have a high or low resale value?
> 
> I hope to hear from you soon with any input you may have. Thanks, Doug


We have owned the loft for about a year now. You can see some of my other post for positives and negatives. Everything I own is always for sale for the right price.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

rdrunr said:


> My name is Doug and I live in the Adirondack Mountains of upstate NY. My wife and I have always admired the Outbacks and we just sold our Trail Cruiser and we are looking to buy a toy hauler so we can bring our motorcycle with us this next summer. I have really gotten hung up on the Outback 27L model with it's loft and side door ramp. I know this might not be the most practical camper in the world but it is so cool! I would love to hear from any of you folks out there that already have one or if you know of one for sale.
> 
> I would also like to know if there have been and typical issues to think about with the loft model? Was there any problems with the pop-up part of the camper? Do they have a high or low resale value?
> 
> I hope to hear from you soon with any input you may have. Thanks, Doug


Well Doug
The loft is great but the 23ORS and 28ORS also have a garage. I have owned the 23KRS for two years and it worked perfect for us the dog and the bike.
We bought a new 28ORS this Nov. just because it was bigger.
More room now that we have two grandchildren.
Gary


----------

